# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  yo

## endymion

Hoi,

Ik las al een tijdje op dit forum over paroxitine ervaringen. Ik gebruik dit zelf ook maar ben begonnen met afbouwen. Ik zal een aparte post starten hiervoor.

Ik ben vorige jaar overspannen geraakt maar had al langere tijd kunnen aanvoelen dat dit eraan zat te komen maar ik wist niet dat het zo erg kon worden dus ging maar door met lapmiddeltjes (benzo's).
Het is ontstaan door een combinatie van de medicatie voor mijn adhd (ritalin), daar wordt ik al gespannen van, en druk/niet leuk op het werk en 2 jaar geleden vader geworden wat het er ook niet bepaald rustiger op maakt ;-)

Ik heb inmiddels betere (beter voor mij) medicijnen voor mn adhd: dexamphetamine- retard en sulfas. Zal ik ook wel een aparte post van maken.

Ik gebruik ook nog wel af en toe temazepam om sneller in slaap te komen (2x per week) of melatonine (3 mg).

Gr. Endymion

----------


## sietske763

slik zelf ritalin na eerst concerta gebruik(kan t niet meer betalen)
zou daarom graag van je weten hoe het werkt met dexamphetamine retard,
zou je mij die info willen geven?
alvast bedankt!

melatonine werkt echt niet, zonde van je geld, gebruikte het eerst ook, maar neuroloog vertelde als dit helpt dat het ""tussen de oren"" zit.
ben ermee gestopt, hou geld over en ik voel geen verschil!

----------


## endymion

Het geld is geen probleem voor mij. Ik merk eigenlijk niks van die betaling, gaat gelijk via de verzekering. Zal wel weer volle eigen bijdrage hebben, of dat je dan niks terug krijgt of zo maar dat boeit me verder niet.

Ik ga zo even een topic starten hierover.

Als de werking van melatonine tussen de oren zit en het werkt daardoor toch dan is dat toch goed. Kan dan als een soort geruststelling werken, je weet dat je melatonine hebt genomen dus denk je eerder dat je wel in slaap zal vallen ipv al gelijk gaan denken dat het toch niet gaat lukken.
Het is ook zo dat het bij een bepaalde groep mensen wel werkt en anderen niet.

----------


## endymion

Er is niet echt iets voor adhd hier zie ik dus ik heb een thread aangemaakt bij de antidepressiva en daar mijn hele verhaal ingezet.

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=13750


Gr. Endymion

----------


## Karin63

Hartelijk welkom op het forum Endymion.  :Wink:

----------


## endymion

Thx :-)

----------


## endymion

> melatonine werkt echt niet, zonde van je geld, gebruikte het eerst ook, maar neuroloog vertelde als dit helpt dat het ""tussen de oren"" zit.
> ben ermee gestopt, hou geld over en ik voel geen verschil!


Ik vrees dat je gelijk hebt met die melatonine, soms neem ik wel 4,5 mg en dan ook nog 3 capsules valeriaan erbij maar kan net zo goed klaar wakker blijven.
Lezen is bij mij het enige middel dat echt goed werkt, minstens een uurtje lezen voor het slapen gaan.

----------


## endymion

Heb me wel erg kort voorgesteld zie ik, alleen maar over de problemen en medicijnen.

Ik ben man, 37 jaar, ga volgend jaar trouwen en heb een dochtertje van 2 jaar. 
Werk full-time in de ICT sinds 2000. Daarvoor in diverse laboratoria, heb een scheikundige achtergrond.

Psychologie/medicijnen/drugs/hersenen vind ik erg interessant :-)

Had een tijdje terug het boek "Uw brein als medicijn" gelezen, staan leuke stukjes in. En heb nu dit boek besteld: "Wij zijn ons brein", ben benieuwd.

Gr. Endymion

----------


## sietske763

> Ik vrees dat je gelijk hebt met die melatonine, soms neem ik wel 4,5 mg en dan ook nog 3 capsules valeriaan erbij maar kan net zo goed klaar wakker blijven.
> Lezen is bij mij het enige middel dat echt goed werkt, minstens een uurtje lezen voor het slapen gaan.


ben bij een slaapstoornis neuroloog geweest, hij had alleen dus dat van de melatonine direct gezegd(ik had 10mg)over mijn andere med. had hij geen commentaar, dus ff voor de duidelijkheid; dit is de uitspraak van een gespecialiseerde neuroloog die in een bekend slaapcetrum werkt.

----------

